# Haven't posted in awhile BUT Moonpie and Shake have made eggs !



## RexiesMuM

Well it has been awhile since i posted and im happy to say Shake and Moonpie have sucessfully made a fertile egg !!! Moonpie laid her second egg yesterday morning and the first one is already showing veins at 4 days . They have been fantastic parents so far , They started sitting on the first egg within hours of Moonpie laying . Moonpie sits on them at night and Shake and Moonpie take turns during the day so they can eat and drink ect... Moonpie is quite the anxious girl tho and very very vocal !! I expect her to lay another egg tommorow morning will keep you updated

Sorta making this kinda journal thing here incase anyone doesn't want to read the whole thread !
First clutch did not make it 
Second clutch 4 eggs
First baby hatched Feb 19 2012- Yellow fuzz dark eyes
Second baby hatched Feb 20 2012-Yellow fuzz dark eyes
Third baby hatched Feb 22 2012-Yellow fuzz plum eyes(female)
Fourth egg hatched Feb 24 2012- Yellow fuzz dark eyes


----------



## xoxsarahxox

Congrats on the eggs Cant wait to see babies!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg #3 has just arrived , Egg #2 is starting to show signs of life !


----------



## DyArianna

Awww...congrats!!  Keep us posted!


----------



## morla

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## stevechurch2222

Please do keep us posted,that's exciting news.


----------



## RexiesMuM

2nd egg is FERTILE !!! And egg one has the red eye thing not a dark one so i might have a suprise lutino in shake !


----------



## RexiesMuM

Looks like 3 eggs for now unless she lays late ! Egg 1 and 2 are doing fabulous and they are doing a great job . Egg 3 is starting to show some signs of red veins still wont know for sure for another day


----------



## DyArianna

RexiesMuM said:


> 2nd egg is FERTILE !!! And egg one has the red eye thing not a dark one so i might have a suprise lutino in shake !


Very eggciting!! The red eye vs dark eye is for when the chicks hatch. You can't tell this early or even in the egg what color the eyes are. Keep us updated!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

According to this you can  As per srtiels post here
http://forums.avianavenue.com/attac...ized-two-different-males-candling-red-eye.jpg


----------



## RexiesMuM

*Moonpie and Shake's parental journey (first time parents together)*

Egg #3 is Fertile  So i have 3 fertile eggs and all are progressing as they should. Shake and Moonpie are sitting on them together and take turns like they should . Its adorable to watch them  I expect the first one to hatch around Jan 26th Second around Jan 28th and the 3rd around Janurary 30th . They are eating fabulously athough im having problems getting them to eat veggies the only thing they like is parsley ! They like banana also


----------



## roxy culver

Its true you can tell eye color in the egg but you won't be able to tell it this soon, that's gonna be closer to when the babies hatch.


----------



## RexiesMuM

According to the words on that picture at 4 to 5 days incubation you can tell


----------



## DyArianna

Wow.. so cool to know. I just use a flashlight to candle.. so I guess I am unable to pick up on such fine detail. Can't wait for further updates!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ok So here are my potential out comes with what i know they are atm , Second one is a guess considering certain marks on Moonpie and with the thought that Shake might be split lutino also. 

First 
*Mother:Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
Fatheried Pearl Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon}*

*Male offspring:*
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Pearl}
6% Pied Whiteface Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
6% Pied Whiteface Split To {X1: Pearl}
6% Pied Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
6% Pied Split To {X1: Pearl}
6% Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
6% Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}


*Female offspring:*
13% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Pied Cinnamon Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Pied Pearl Split To Whiteface
6% Pied Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl
6% Pied Whiteface Pearl
6% Pied Cinnamon Pearl
6% Pied Pearl
6% Whiteface Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
6% Whiteface Pearl Split To Pied
6% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
6% Pearl Split To Pied

Second
*Motherearl Split To Pied Whiteface
Fatheried Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Lutino}*

*Male offspring:*
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Pearl}
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X2: Pearl}
6% Pied Whiteface Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
6% Pied Whiteface Split To {X2: Pearl}
6% Pied Split To {X1: Cinnamon Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
6% Pied Split To {X2: Pearl}
6% Whiteface Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
6% Whiteface Split To Pied {X2: Pearl}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Lutino} {X2: Pearl}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Pearl}


*Female offspring:*
13% Cinnamon Lutino Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Pied Cinnamon Lutino Split To Whiteface
13% Pied Split To Whiteface
6% Pied Whiteface Cinnamon Lutino
6% Pied Whiteface
6% Pied Cinnamon Lutino
6% Pied
6% Whiteface Cinnamon Lutino Split To Pied
6% Whiteface Split To Pied
6% Cinnamon Lutino Split To Pied
6% Grey Split To Pied


----------



## payton2008brown

That is great keep in touch


----------



## RexiesMuM

Just a little update on the eggs !! Egg 1 is starting to tilt , They starting sitting on it day 1 so today is day 13 of incubation , Egg 2 is looking great , Egg 3 looks good too . I expect a baby in the next few days  Moonpie and Shake are healthy and eating great. I picked up my brooder today and my temp and humidity gauge so im all ready for babies.


----------



## DyArianna

Wow.. you are kind of in line with me. Mine are 12, 10, 8 and 6 days now. Keeping fingers crossed for you!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yep i noticed that =D Your laid their first egg on the 9th also . They started incubating the same day which i thought was really neat that gave me great hope for them as parents


----------



## carrielee76

It is so cool to listen to everyone posting about babies! If I had my own house and the time and knowledge I would consider one clutch for Sultan just so I can experience this myself and add to my one bird flock... lol. But I do know one thing is for sure I will NOT allow anything to happen any time soon, as I have no experience in breeding and will NOT add to the population of unwanted birds due to inexperience and stupidity on my part  Congrats to all of you with babies on the way! Good luck


----------



## RexiesMuM

Little update . EGG 1 is looking great tilted even more i expect pipping in the next few days , EGG 2 is looking good also minor tilt showing on it so not far behind egg 1, Egg 3 is now a solid red with some visible veins still . So all in all everything is looking fantastic egg wise . Moonpie and Shake have started siting on them together alot more , It's so adorable to watch when he goes into the box he nabs an egg from Moonpie and is so gentle when doing so!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Another update ! Candled the eggs a few minutes ago and BABY 1 is moving !! I am getting really excited now  Moonpie and Shake have started to get more aggressive too Moonpie actually bit me today which she had never done before ,But i still love her


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy

looks like babies soon!!! congrats!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

UPDATE !!! EGG 1 is PIPPING YIPPE !


----------



## DyArianna

Yayyy!!! So eggciting! Keep us posted.  All is quiet on my nest front so far.


----------



## DyArianna

Are you going to pull this clutch for hand feeding? I have always pulled mine at about 3 weeks, but I think this time round I'm going to leave them as long as mom and dad will have them. Just do the daily handling and see how things go.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yes i plan on hand feeding , Im gonna pull at 3 weeks instead of 2 . I bought my humidifier so everything is going good . Second pip mark showed up around 7 am looks like the little baby really wants to come into the world hehe


----------



## DyArianna

Can't wait to see the little bugger!  Are you keeping this clutch or are you finding homes for them? My plan is to find homes for mine.. although that was the plan for Nel and McGee too... and I'm STILL looking at em 4 and a half months later.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Since there is 3 we are keeping 2 and 1 will go with my mom to be Ezekiels buddy 
On another note i just got to watch Shake feed Moonpie sooo cute


----------



## DyArianna

It is sooo adorable when they do that! I just peaked in our nest box as both Gibbs and Hetty have been spending a lot of time in there the last few days together... and instead of Gibbs giving me one loud squawk.. he was softly chittering away. Actually, now that I think about it.. it was quite similar to someone muttering under their breath. lol He's probably saying.. Darn Human... just leave us alone!


----------



## RexiesMuM

No real progress anymore today about 3 pip marks , Baby is still moving in the egg when checked a few minutes ago  I am noticing far less veins now also . Hopefully he makes some progress overnight


----------



## RexiesMuM

A little update ! Just check on Egg 1 and it looks like Shake and Moonpie have been picking at the egg there's a hole now where the first pip mark was and they have chewed into the air sack area . Baby is doing good i am monitoring him now more then ever with what they have done . I wet the membrane and it looks like baby still has some blood to draw in . I will check on the baby every hour or two . So far he/she is looking good still moving around and i can see it taking breaths ! Finger crossed they haven't hurt the baby .


----------



## Harleysgirl

Oh how exciting!!! Fingers crossed for a safe arrival


----------



## DyArianna

Come on little one!  Keeping fingers crossed here too! Can't wait to see the little one.


----------



## RexiesMuM

He/she did not make it =( I tried everything i could to save he/she. I now am hoping the Shake and Moonpie don't do this again . Moonpie is a first time mother but Shake isn't . What would cause them to do this ?


----------



## DyArianna

I'm so sorry to hear this.  Did the baby make it out of the shell? Did it look like there were any marks on him? I really don't know.. but maybe Srtiels can shed some light on what happened with the baby. She may want you to take pictures of it and send it to her.


----------



## RexiesMuM

I noticed some blood , It did not make it out of the shell and the yolk wasn't absorbed. Won't be able to take pictures my camera was broke about 2 months ago and i haven't been able to replace it yet


----------



## DyArianna

<hugs> I know I wish I could have had a definite answer as to why on a couple of mine. How is egg 2 doing? Any pipping?


----------



## Harleysgirl

Im so sorry


----------



## lperry82

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## RexiesMuM

Haven't checked on the other eggs yet , I don't usually for another hour . I will update tho as soon as i check


----------



## lperry82

Fingers crossed


----------



## RexiesMuM

No pipping on Egg 2 air sac still is small and not tilting yet , Today is day 15 for egg 2 and day 13 for egg 3 . Both are moving inside so im very confident everything will go well with both . Im watching them like a hawk now and if they do that or try to i will have too see if Sunny and Rex can hatch them


----------



## roxy culver

It sounds like they were trying to help it out of the shell, not hurting it. Since mom is a first timer, she may have jumped the gun. Since the air sack had been penetrated the baby was most likely breathing normal air. It might've gotten dehydrated but I don't know this for sure. Next time you can offer some pedialyte in a syringe to give the baby more energy to finish hatching.


----------



## srtiels

If/when you see this again try and take a pix of the clutch of eggs (like the pix show) I can tell by looking what is going on. In this pix the parents did assist.


----------



## RexiesMuM

srtiels said:


> If/when you see this again try and take a pix of the clutch of eggs (like the pix show) I can tell by looking what is going on. In this pix the parents did assist.


It looked alot like that ! So what are the chances she/he might do something like that again ?She def jumped the gun cause the wing was still down on the side of its head and not up high where it should have been


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 2 is tilting !! Egg 3 baby looks good also .


----------



## RexiesMuM

Checked on Egg 2 again 1st pip mark has appeared !


----------



## lperry82

Thats good to hear


----------



## DyArianna

Woohoo! Go little one!!  Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 2 drawdown has occurred i haven't noticed any chirping yet . The first pip mark is a little bigger and has been marked , I will check on the egg again in the morning


----------



## RexiesMuM

Looks like almost all the blood is drawn in , Little baby has pipped about 3/4s of inch and working its way around =D


----------



## Harleysgirl

oh how exciting!!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 2 baby is halfway around the egg with pipping i got to nervous to check the rest for weakness Egg 3 air sac tilted this morning


----------



## DyArianna

This is great news!! Can't wait to hear little one is out safe and sound!  Looks like we're going to alternate with eggcitement this time round!


----------



## lperry82

Yay not long now


----------



## RexiesMuM

I am so nervous i feel the bird parent  Things are looking good i gotta run and get tabs and register my car soon when i get back im going to check on little ones progress then


----------



## RexiesMuM

Another update , Baby is doing good and when you put the egg up to your ear you can hear him pipping the egg its so cool !!! Baby 2 looks good so far also . I would think Baby 1 will be here tonight or tommorow


----------



## lperry82

Yay cant wait for the pics


----------



## RexiesMuM

BABY 1 is now chirping !!!! I expect baby 1 today now


----------



## DyArianna

I'm really excited for you!  Come on little guy!!


----------



## roxy culver

SO exciting isn't it???


----------



## RexiesMuM

Well baby's head is now inside the air sac area and a new pip mark has appeared , I was wondering tho how long from now would be considered safe to assist ? I am assuming from what i read since he is chirping inside he is working on getting the yolk inside his body right ? And how long does that usually take ?


----------



## DyArianna

This is where I go nuts. lol This last time I made sure there was no further pipping.. I could feel movement inside, could here chipping/chirping randomly.. baby was all the way up like yours. I still think I should have waited longer. But you can never tell. Hopefully someone will have some guidance.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Im gonna wait at least until tommorow night but i really have a great feeling baby will be born in the morning , Moonpie laid her eggs between 5 and 6 am for all 3


----------



## RexiesMuM

Well i bought a video /digital camera today and i plan on taking pics and some videos for you guys . I have been dying to share some of my funny stuff my baby's do


----------



## Sunshine2009

Been following this thread haha, so excited all is going well with the other 2!! So sorry about the first one, that had to be hard. I hope the other 2 will have a safe appearance! Exciting!


----------



## RexiesMuM

No real progress on baby 1 today , the pip mark cracks are a little bigger baby is still chirping and pipping . Looks like all blood or almost all is drawn in, baby 2 air sac has tilted


----------



## lperry82

Its all exciting lol i got to wait till next week for mine


----------



## DyArianna

Wow.. why can't we have little Ninja clutches like everyone else? lol Hopefully today little one will be out for you!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yeah ! I am hoping so cause if he isn't out by tonight im gonna start getting worried


----------



## RexiesMuM

BABY IS HATCHING !!!! Halfway through the egg now not long


----------



## Harleysgirl

WOOHOO!! Good luck with the little one!


----------



## RexiesMuM

We have a yellow fuzzzy with plum eyes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DyArianna

YAYYYYYY!!!!!!! Welcome baby! Happy Hatchday!! Congrats RexiesMum!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## stevechurch2222

Congratulations,Roxies mum,can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Is it normal for shake to kinda nip him a little and tuck him under him , the box is shaking like crazy ? He is also hissing at it


----------



## RexiesMuM

Well baby did not make it Shake killed it , Shake is being pulled from the cage in hopes that the last baby will make it with mommy by its side


----------



## DyArianna

Oh my gosh RexiesMum!  So sorry to hear that... poor little guy. It sounds like dad just didn't know what to do with the little guy. <hugs> I think you made a good choice in pulling him.. hopefully the last little one will make it! If this was their first clutch, dad might get himself together next time... We're thinking of you and keeping our fingers crossed for #3.


----------



## bjknight93

I've heard parents can tell if a chick has a genetic defect even before we can tell. What if there was just something wrong with him..?


----------



## DyArianna

That's a very good point Bj.. a very good possibility too. These little guys can have so many things go wrong with them.


----------



## RexiesMuM

I am so heartbroken , I knew this would be tough but i never thought Shake would do something like this with how great he has been thus far . I had to put him back cause moonpie won't sit on the last egg anymore Shake is the only one who will . If i have to keep baby in the brooder from day one i will


----------



## Sunshine2009

Aww I am so sorry that is really sad  I have no advice as I'm new to all of this but I hope the third one will be ok! Is there a possibility of your other breeders to take on this last one? Good luck with the last one, perhaps he/she will just steal your heart in no time


----------



## RexiesMuM

I only have 1 other pair of birds and they aren't a breeding or bonded pair yet , But if this happens again im pulling shake before they hatch and putting sunny up with moonpie


----------



## RexiesMuM

Sunny and Rex now have a nestbox , They have been trying to mate anyways for a week or so . Rex just stands on her tho lol !! If they have to surrogate i want them to be used to having the box in there


----------



## RexiesMuM

Shake is now with Rex and Sunny again , Moonpie is sitting on the last egg . Drawdown has occured i expect baby within 72 hours


----------



## lperry82

Oh no im sorry so to hear that


----------



## RexiesMuM

My 11 year old cried for hours , I felt so bad and sad i had to sleep . I had a video of the baby but decided not to post it . What i have done is moved Sunny up with Moonpie . Shake and Rex are by themselves. Moonpie and Sunny get along really well and i don't think it will be a major problem with her up there . I have high hopes for this last baby and i think it will be a good outcome . Next time Moonpie and Shake lay a clutch if it isn't too big i will pull Shake and put Sunny up with Moonpie to help nest on the eggs.


----------



## DyArianna

We're thinking of you guys. Keeping our fingers crossed here.  Our first time we lost babies was very heart breaking. It doesn't really get easier.. but as you learn more, you get prepared for it even though you have high hopes of things turning out for the best. I took pics of this last one that was DIS in hopes that Srtiels can pick up on something from the pic.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Sorry about yours too DyArianna


----------



## DyArianna

Thank you. <hugs> Maybe 3 times the charm for us with these clutches.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yah that would be really neat , I already told my daughter if this one makes it the bird is hers


----------



## RexiesMuM

Forgot to mention also it seems like moonpie and shake are trying to make more eggs , Moonpie is getting anxious and dropping big poops again and they have been mating once a day for 3 days . I think im gonna let them do what they do and leave them alone but check every day 1 time to see the status of things


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 3 is DIS , I opened it up and little guy broke into the air sac and was extremely tiny . He drew in the blood but not any of the yolk. Hopefully the clutch they are working on will make it this next time


----------



## Harleysgirl

Oh im so sorry


----------



## DyArianna

I am so sorry to hear that RexiesMum  Yes, hopefully this next clutch works out. When you get your first baby, he/she will be even more special. Good luck!


----------



## bjknight93

Sorry they didn't make it!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks , What happened with egg 3 was they stopped siting on it why i was sleeping and it got to cold , I think they did this cause the other 2 did not make it so they wanted to start a new clutch. When i woke up the baby was dis , I tried heating the egg up with a heating pad and my hands to double check before i opened the egg for movement. I expect another clutch soon since they are mating more then 3 times a day already. Hopefully Moonpie will lay more this time so i have better odds also


----------



## DyArianna

Maybe they left it because they knew something was up with that one too? I sincerely hope that this next time things work out so much better. Maybe they just needed to get that experimental clutch out of the way. Keep us updated and let us know how things are going!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yep i hope so ! They already mated 3 times today so they must be intent on making another clutch . This is the last try for the year since it would be clutch 2 for them . Hopefully things go alot smoother this time . Im gonna try some different things this next time in hopes that babies make it .


----------



## DyArianna

Do you mind me asking what it is you are going to try differently? I'm going to try and get mine used to the small jar of water in the corner of the nest box for next time..


----------



## lperry82

Oh no i am so sorry 

guess its another awful year on breeding


----------



## RexiesMuM

Im not going to check the nestbox so much , I am gonna check every other day once she lays her first egg , Then i will check to see if they are fertile after that i am only checking once a day around day 16 untill all hatch . And once and if they hatch im leaving them be for at least 24 hours before inspecting them . Shake has always been kind of a jerk ( biting and aggressive) so i think im making the right choice in order to have a chance at babies making it.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Moonpie has egg belly !! And there is actually an egg there which i expect her to lay in the next day or two  She has got plenty of calcium and is eating her cuttlebone regularly , I am still keeping a close eye on her tho since she layed eggs less then 30 days ago but hopefully this clutch and her will be okay and do well


----------



## DyArianna

Keep us posted!! I too hope this next clutch works out for you.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 1 for new clutch laid this morning around 1:30 am . My schedual is all screwy so they have been sleeping from like noon to 1 to 3 am my time :blush:


----------



## lperry82

Aww congrats on the egg


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks , Im actually really looking forward to this clutch and hoping with the weather getting warmer here and the bad clutch out of the way that they might go all the way this time


----------



## DyArianna

Well they are definitely determined to get it right!  This next three weeks is going to seem like a lifetime! lol Keeping you in our thoughts!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Time will fly for me  I play video games so they keep my mind off things alot of the time , Since i am a stay at home mom i have lots of time for my birds and my video games . It's funny to watch the tiels watching my video games hehe Sometimes they even peck at stuff on the screen


----------



## roxy culver

Try putting a clove of garlic in the cage this time...it will help give them essential vitamins they need to make strong babies. They'll nibble on it as needed.


----------



## RexiesMuM

This is the new food i found today for my tiels , Along with fresh veggies and fruits and soft foods like pasta ,whole wheat bread ,whole grain rice and more. So far they really like it

Balanced-By-Nature Blend

The Ecology of Nutrition
With more than 115 years of pet nutrition experience, 8 in 1 Pet Products fully understands your pet's food preferences and, more importantly, its daily nutritional requirements.

Inspired by natural-environment field research conducted by world-renowned animal and zoological nutritionists, 8 in 1 Pet Products introduces Ecotrition--a unique premium blend distinguished by nutrients found in your pet's natural habitat, the foundation for well balanced nutrition. These distinct environmental nutrients are blended into a gourmet mix of tantalizing seeds, wholesome nuts, tasty fruits, and garden fresh vegetables.

The combined result--a masterpiece formula that provides your pet with a delicious, balanced-by-nature diet for overall good health and well-being.

Acacia Flowers: Cockatiel Nutrition
Cockatiels originate from the dry interior sections of Australia. One of the most common bushes found in this region are members of the acacia family. Field research indicates the seeds and flowers from the acacia plants make up an essential portion of a cockatiel's diet in the wild. The acacia plant's unique nutritional properties--with twice the protein of wheat--provide optimum balanced nutrition and a great natural taste cockatiels love.

Ingredients:

Safflower seed, sunflower seed, white millet, heat processed soybeans, wheat, oat groats, whole corn, ground corn, feeding oatmeal, cantaloupe seed, green split peas, yellow split peas, sweetened banana chips, squash seed, watermelon seed, wheat middlings, Spanish peanuts, acacia petals, diced papaya, dehydrated diced carrots, vegetable oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), soybean meal, corn gluten meal, alfalfa flakes, cabbage flakes, celery flakes, crushed red peppers, dicalcium phosphate, soybean oil, cod liver oil, wheat germ oil, mineral oil, salt, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, l-lysine, dl-methionine, magnesium oxide, manganese sulfate, ferrous carbonate, zinc oxide, choline chloride, dl-alpha tocopheryl acetate (source of vitamin E), vitamin A palmitate, niacin, copper sulfate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin, d-calcium pantothenate, mixed tocopherols, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, thiamine hydrochloride, cholecalciferol (source of vitamin D3), potassium iodide, cyanocobalamin, color added (red 40, yellow 5, yellow 6, blue 1). 
Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude protein (min.) 16%, crude fat (min.) 12%, crude fiber (max.) 12%, moisture (max.) 12%.
Vitamins: Vitamin A 3500 iu/kg, vitamin D3 700 iu/kg, vitamin E 12 iu/kg, menadione 0.1 mg/kg, thiamine 3.5 mg/kg, riboflavin 4.5 mg/kg, vitamin B6 3.5 mg/kg, niacin 35 mg/kg, d-pantothenic acid 12 mg/kg, choline 750 mg/kg, folic acid 0.3 mg/kg, biotin 0.1 mg/kg, vitamin B12 8 mcg/kg.

Minerals: Calcium (min.) 0.05% (max.) 0.55%, phosphorus 0.4%, potassium 0.45%, salt (min.) 0.05% (max.) 0.55%, magnesium 0.18%, manganese 40 mg/kg, iron 110 mg/kg, zinc 40 mg/kg, copper 5 mg/kg, iodine 0.1 mg/kg.

Amino Acids: Alanine 0.75%, arginine 0.9%, aspartic acid 1%, cystine 0.25%, glycine 0.55%, glutamic acid 2.2%, histidine 0.25%, isoleucine 0.4%, leucine 0.95%, lysine 0.45%, methionine 0.2%, phenylalanine 0.65%, proline 0.6%, serine 0.55%, threonine 0.4%, tryptophan 0.15%, tyrosine 0.35%, valine 0.65%.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 2 has arrived safe and sound this morning


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 1 is fertile , Will check egg 2 in another day or two Egg 3 is in her belly and should be here tommorow morning


----------



## lperry82

Aw congrats


----------



## DyArianna

Okay guys.. let's keep those eggs going.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 3 arrived this morning . Egg 2 not showing any veins yet will check again on wensday


----------



## lperry82

Yay congrats


----------



## DyArianna

Thinking of you guys!  Cheers to a new clutch and new babies hopefully!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 2 is fertile , Egg 4 will be here tommorow she has it in her belly


----------



## lperry82

Yay :clap:


----------



## DyArianna

Keeping fingers crossed for ya!  The waiting begins....


----------



## lperry82

I hate waiting lol im not a patient person


----------



## RexiesMuM

Hehe yep me too and thanks! I am hoping she will lay at least 1 more after the next one making 5


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 4 arrived safe and sound will check on egg 3 tommorow to see if it's fertile but i am pretty sure it will be


----------



## lperry82

Thats great  congrats


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 3 is fertile starting to see some red veins  Should know in the morning if Moonpie will lay #5 on friday


----------



## RexiesMuM

Double checked egg 3 this morning and its fertile you could see the heart beating it was so neat. Looks like Moonpie is done laying for now so 4 eggs it is


----------



## lperry82

Aw congrats


----------



## stevechurch2222

Congratulations Rexies Mum,keep us updated.That's so exciting.


----------



## Sunshine2009

Yay congrats!!! Best wishes for these lil miracles!!


----------



## tiellover70

Congradulations


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 4 is fertile  Egg 1 movement is now visable inside the egg , Egg 2 looks great , Egg 3 looks good still also I expect first baby sometime next weekend


----------



## lperry82

Aww i hope it comes really quick for you


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks ! I feel really good about this clutch . I am even noticing different behavior from Moonpie and Shake in how they are sitting on them . So mabey they new something right off the bat with that other clutch


----------



## lperry82

They do know better than us


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everything still looks fantastic with all 4 eggs , Nothing else to report about the eggs but Shake has become more friendly towards me with opening the box and putting my fingers on it . He no longer bites at them which is good and hopefully it will only get better


----------



## lperry82

That is good to hear


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everything looks good this morning , Egg 1 is starting to tilt so i expect baby this week or weekend sometime .


----------



## lperry82

Yay im glad all mine are here now


----------



## RexiesMuM

Movement visable in all 4 EGGS !! Egg 1 tilted a bit more. Everything looks great and parents are more tolerant of me being in the box


----------



## lperry82

Thats great news


----------



## DyArianna

Won't be long now!  Keeping fingers still crossed for you guys!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 1 has tilted a bit more , The other 3 eggs still look great and right on time


----------



## Szafije

It is so exciting isn't it?  Keep us updated pls :thumbu:


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thought id share a little picture with you guys !! Sorry it isn't the best quality im disappointed with my new camera and im going to buy a new one and use this one for videos only. I took this last week i think


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 1 has started the hatching process first pip mark visable tonight ! Baby 2 looks like it is not far behind , Baby 3 and 4 look great


----------



## lperry82

Yay not long now


----------



## rainfeather

Oh that must be extremely exciting! Good luck and hope all goes well!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 1 has made some progress overnight , He has pipped about 1/4th through the egg, He/she has started to draw in the blood and air sac is almost to the size it should be for hatching. Baby 2 air sac has started to tilt today and baby is moving up to pipping position. Egg 3 and 4 are coming along great i expect them to start working towards hatching next week


----------



## lperry82

Aw i wanna see pics when s/he hatch


----------



## RexiesMuM

Just a little update . Shake has been pulled from the cage , I noticed a bite mark on Moonpies face . Its not really bad but considering what he did with the first hatched baby i thought it would be best to pull him. Baby 1 drawdown has occured and baby is moving nicely with pipping. No chirping yet and blood is about halfway drawn in. I expect baby late tonight or tommorow sometime


----------



## lperry82

I hope he calms down


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ya i hope so also but i don't think he will , I wont use him for making babies anymore after this clutch . I might try and pair Moonpie up with Rex next time . Ezekiel is out of the question as a breeder also he is way to aggressive for breeding


----------



## roxy culver

> Ezekiel is out of the question as a breeder also he is way to aggressive for breeding


Is he aggressive with you or with the other birds? Because if its you he's aggressive with he might actually make a really good daddy.


----------



## RexiesMuM

He is aggressive to everyone and all the birds except Sunny


----------



## Szafije

I am sorry to hear that, does this mean that he will have no role in the baby raising process at all?


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yep Shake wont have any role from this point on , he helped sit on the eggs. As for Ezekiel he won't be a father anytime he is just to aggressive.
As for egg 1 no further progress tonight i will check again in the morning .


----------



## RexiesMuM

Egg 1 is chirping !!! Blood is almost drawn in and Moonpie is a little more aggressive today but gets out of the box for me to check the eggs . I might see a baby this morning ! I will try and post pics as soon as little one hatches


----------



## rainfeather

Oh, so exciting! I guess I didn't realize how long it actually takes for the eggs to hatch!  good luck and can't wait to see those pictures!


----------



## DyArianna

Keeping fingers crossed here for you! Can't wait to see little one.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everything is on schedule with baby 1 , Blood is almost gone and baby is chirping still , Baby 3 looks like it might start pipping tommorow or Monday. Egg 3 and 4 still on time with growth and look great . I decided to put Shake back in cause Moonpie wasn't coming out to relieve herself or eat and drink . I did not like seeing that and it seems she is one of those girls that has to be removed from the box to get her to eat . I will give it a go with Shake with this 1st baby and see how things go . I notice a few things different this time so mabey things will be alright:blush:


----------



## DyArianna

I'm going to make a suggestion..  Step away from the nest box. lol 

I know it is driving you crazy.. and I know how exciting and stressful it can be. Trust me, I know. Even if it means you are tying your hands to the arms of a chair. lol Checking the nest box once in the morning.. and then once in the evening should be fine. As far as handling the eggs.. I would check mine in the morning and then leave them the rest of the day. And by check I mean look for pip marks or any other signs of cracks, etc. At the first signs of pipping, I now weigh my eggs. just once. The only time I will candle them now after they start pipping, is if it has been a day and no progress. 

The thing is that constantly being in the nest box can also cause undue stress on mom and dad. Which will then take their focus OFF of being mom and dad.  Again, just a suggestion on my part.. and like I said.. I know how it can drive you crazy. Just take a breath.. and give them some space and time. Hopefully you will have new babies soon enough.


----------



## RexiesMuM

I haven't been checking the box that often just twice a day once in the morning and once before bed . Sometimes i open it and just talk to them and they don't mind that at all Shake actually gets all happy when i talk to him


----------



## DyArianna

Okay.. good!  These guys are such a creature of habit. They thrive on routine. I don't recall if these two are located near your other birds right now or not... but I would also suggest that you also don't do a lot of cage mate swapping or moving them around as this can also cause stress to both mom and dad and to others who might be beginning to bond.


----------



## RexiesMuM

I have this divided into 2 cages 
http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...F5L0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329595436&sr=8-1
i used coroplast for the divider and put paper over it so they can hear but not see them . When they take turns coming out of the netbox i usually let them out to socialize with Rex and Sunny . Its been a routine for quite awhile now and they enjoy seeing each other . Moonpie actually goes crazy when they are out and she isn't lol


----------



## RexiesMuM

Tonight's update Baby 1 blood is just about done being drawn in , Baby 2 first pip mark is visible . Egg 3 and 4 look good . Expecting baby 1 tommorow will update in the morning


----------



## RexiesMuM

We have a yellow fuzzy this morning ! I opened the box to check and there it was  I will get pictures later there is a possibility Shake missed the hatching so im waiting for him to go in the box to see what happens the baby is still wet so it just hatch not to long ago


----------



## RexiesMuM

Shake is doing great !! Right now he is on the baby and eggs and Moonpie is out eating and stuff  I will try and get pics tonight . Right now i don't want to disturb them at all and id like to get pics when Shake is out of the box tonight before bed


----------



## Sunshine2009

Yay!! Congrats on baby 1 I hope all continues to go well for the whole clutch! So0oo exciting!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks ! Im glad first baby hatching went good since i was asleep when it happened and im So extremely happy with Shake right now


----------



## lperry82

Aw congrats looking forward to the pics


----------



## RexiesMuM

Shake has already been feeding the little one this morning , I got a little glimpse from the hole in the nestbox and it was adorable , He is so gentle . I guess mabey they knew there was something wrong with the last clutch cause they are doing everything right this time


----------



## Szafije

Awesome news!!


----------



## DyArianna

This is awesome news!  Can't wait to see pics too! Congrats! Sometimes it takes a clutch or two to work out the kinks.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Well i could have swore i posted my pic and a nice little update but somehow it dissapeared lol !So here we go lets try this again lol Update on baby 2 first , Baby has pipped about 1/4th around the egg no chirping yet so i think baby will be here on tuesday . Now for the good part Baby 1 making his/hers debut


----------



## DyArianna

Awww.. . what an adorable little one!  Congratulations baby! So darn cute!


----------



## RexiesMuM

I forgot to mention to baby is weighing in at 4.9 grams is that a good weight for less than 1 day old ?


----------



## Szafije

I think his weight is good and he is a sweetheart of course


----------



## RexiesMuM

So i have added baby 1 to my siggy . Shake and Moonpie are doing such a fab job . They have been feeding the baby every hour to 2 hours and are so gentle . I got to have a peek and watch Moonpie feeding the baby it was really cute to see. I will update tommorow on Baby 2 if i can get a peek in the box without making them upset


----------



## Harleysgirl

YAY congratultions!! seems like this clutch is going to do well  

good boy shake


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ya i noticed a difference in them from the begining too . I think things are going well and i have high hopes that all 4 babies will make it to adulthood . We are thinking we are gonna keep 3 and give one to my mom. I don't plan on anymore clutches until we buy a house


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 2 is chirping in the egg , I expect hatching tommorow


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 1 is doing great this morning , I woke up alot through the night cause im not feeling well , And I could hear Moonpie feeding him/her . Baby 2 is still in the egg this morning I don't expect hatching till late this evening and mabey not till tommorow


----------



## Sunshine2009

Awww the first baby is soo adorable, what a cute lil fluffball! I bet he/she will be so beautiful! Hope the rest go as well and all grow up healthy, congrats!! So glad Shake is being so gentle and loving, just what those sweet little things need


----------



## kbeirne

Congratulations!! My boyfriend and I are currently contemplating whether or not to start breeding our tiels... I really want to, I've become such a tiel fanatic!! Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Big update cause i didn't get a chance to earlier . Baby 1 weighs in at 5.9 grams so he gained a whole gram overnight , Baby 2 should hatch tonight before bed and Baby 3 Is pipping also! Baby 4 looks like it is a slow grower so i expect mabey for it to hatch a little later then these guys. Baby 1 has a nice full crop so im sure that accounts for some of the weight gain but Baby looks fantastic and Mommy and Daddy are doing a superb job


----------



## DyArianna

Very good news! It sounds like mom and dad are figuring out their job.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 2 is here safe sound , He just hatched . I had been keeping an eye on baby 2 for the last few hours cause he had absorbed all the blood and yolk and hadn't hatched . I will post pics tommorow when i get weights for both babies It is a yellow fuzzy dark eyed baby. He/she weighs in at 4.5 grams before any feedings


----------



## srtiels

You can tell if a chick is growing OK by adding his hatch weight daily to it's weight. 

For example if a baby hatched out at 5 grams, within 24 hrs it will gain 5 more grams....so it will be 10 grams. The next day it will be 15 grams, and the next 20 grams. 

If a chick is not gaining it's hatch weight daily there could be a problem.

If you look at the daily growth in this link you will see daily development and that the chick gained 6 grams per day: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks for the info srtiels !! I need to go buy a new scale today cause i don't think this one is accurate . Baby 1 is a ton bigger then baby 2 already. Just wondering if they don't gain weight like they are supposed too will i need to do any help with hand feeding to see if that improves their weight gain ?


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ok with my the scale i have now baby 1 weighs 8.7 grams this morning , And baby 2 weighs 7.1 grams . I gotta wake up a bit them im on the hunt for a new scale . I have a few places to check out here . Will update when i can weigh them again with a new scale


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ok i bought a new scale !!! Here are the weight's Baby 1 weighs 7 grams and baby 2 weighs 5 grams . I also got the best pictures i could of baby 1's crop, (Baby 2 was kinda hard to get a pic of its crop)in hopes that mabey it might help figure out why they aren't gaining the weight they should . Also i weighed Moonpie and Shake , Moonpie weighs a whopping 106 grams ! And Shake weighs 85 grams. I also did Rex and Sunny too Rex weighs 96 and Sunny weighs 92. Here are some pics of Babies and Baby 1's crop i couldn't get a good picture of baby 2's crop but i can describe what it looks like , It looks like its filled with water or liquid and the skin looks normal on the outside. Baby 1 has lighter yellow fuzz then baby 2 also . And I believe baby 2 has plum eyes and baby 1 has dark eyes , So baby 2 might be a cinnamon !
Baby 1's crop( you can also kinda see baby 2's crop in the background , it looks the same all around on baby 2








Baby 1 and 2


----------



## lperry82

Aw so cute


----------



## RexiesMuM

I wonder also if any of you can help me out with Shakes weight , He seems kinda small to me he isn't sick but i think mabey he is feeding everybody else and not getting enough food for himself . He feeds Moonpie and Both babies. Is it normal to see Daddy bird lose some weight why they have babies ?


----------



## srtiels

When you take pix's leave the flash off. I can not tell anything from them. Also what are the ages of the chicks?

Are the parents related? What are they eating to feed the babies?


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 1 is 2 days old today and baby 1 is less then 24 hours old . They are eating this for seed mixed with pellets 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2811532
, Also sprouted whole grain bread , fresh parsley , carrots , banana, apple, whole grain rice , chicken. I will try and get some better pics up as soon as Shake comes out and lets Moonpie in the box , he is kinda of a pain to get out of the box hehe. Shake and Moonpie have no relation at all


----------



## RexiesMuM

These are the best pics i can get at close up , My camera isn't the best and i can't afford to get a really nice one atm , Have money saved up in case of vet visits ect.. and i would have to dip into that . Baby 2 pic isn't the best but it has the same appearance as baby 1 just less full , They just started feeding him/her a few hours ago. Also if i do need to handfeed or assist handfeed i have everything i need including a brooder 
Baby 1 2 days old








Baby 2 14 hours old


----------



## srtiels

The bird food is a crappy mix....meaning that it is full of fillers and very little seeds. That may be why Daddy bird is getting thin too. Try and find a seed mix that is seeds *only*....nothing else mixed in. A bird can very s-l-o-w-l-y get malnutrition from a mix like this. Between the mix and soft foods the babies are not getting enough nutrients for good growth. Until you can find a good seed mix it might be best to assist feed them in the nest with a regular thickness of formula.

The easiest way to get close-up pix is to take the pix's from 18-24" away. When you download them into the computer *crop them* so that just a little background is surrounding the pix.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks for the help srtiels , As soon as my daughter gets home im running over to my local bird store that i love so much , he has a great selection of seed only food and he also carries roudybrush crumbles which i will pick up also


----------



## srtiels

I think once you change the seed brand you will see a better growth with the chicks.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Alright i am back finally  I bought this seed and roudybrush crumbles  I bought this seed before and they loved and ate everything in it , I actually had a small bag laying around that i switched out the old stuff with before i left .
http://volkmanseed.com/products/avianscience/as_cockatielnosun.html


----------



## srtiels

Great!....Yes, that mix is alot better....it has more seed in it especially the smaller seeds. Hopefully over the next few days you should see more of an increase in daily weights.


----------



## RexiesMuM

I forgot to mention also that i am giving them nutriberries but they don't seem to try them at all , Should i break them up and mix it in with the food ? Also update on baby 3 is chirping in the egg when i got home so hopefully i see another baby tommorow sometime


----------



## srtiels

You can break up a nutriberrie for in their seed mix and leave a couple laying around on the cage floor (place a piece of paper towel under them) near the seed bowl.

Oh....another thing I used to do is when my pair had babies I always placed the water bowl closest to the nestbox, this way after the parents ate, they got a good drink before they went back into the nestbox. It helped eliminate dehydrated babies as they got older.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yah i have both the food dish and water dish right by the box to make it easier for them to get food and water . I will try that with the nutriberries and see if it works i bought the big huge bucket too so hopefully they will eat them , If they don't i have a friend with a quaker parrot that would love them


----------



## Szafije

My tiels do not eat nutriberries unless i break them up and mix them with the seeds...but then, they love it


----------



## RexiesMuM

Update for this morning 
Baby 1 weighs 9 grams and Baby 2 weighs 7 grams . Not a ton of weight gain today but hopefully it will be better tommorow . Baby 3 is done drawing in blood and hopefully will hatch in the next few hours , Baby 4 is going to be a bit behind baby 3 mabey 3 or 4 days


----------



## RexiesMuM

I noticed this morning the babies are popping out undigested seed , What could be causing this and what can i do to help stop it ?
Also update on baby 3 still not hatched but getting close looks like blood is almost completely gone and baby is getting close to hatching.
Baby 4 air sac is tilted so mabey not as far behind baby 3 as i thought


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 3 has arrived weighing in at 6 grams , Its a yellow fuzzy CINNAMON !!!!!! I am so stoked i was really hoping for a cinnamon baby  And She is a little girl either Cinnamon pied pearl or cinnamon pearl


----------



## srtiels

Congratulation on the new hatchling 

And the seed issue was answered in your other thread. You can do the water so that the parents get the acidopholis/probiotic into all the babies when they feed.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ya ill go out tommorow and buy the stuff and start doing it right away , And thanks we just got home form olive garden to find the baby hatching couldn't have been better timing on our part  Ill post pics tommorow morning when i weigh all the babies


----------



## DyArianna

Aww.. congrats! Now see? We had a discussion about this previously. I find it so interesting that the cinnamons seem to run larger than the others.  I have not had lutinos yet so I'm not where they fit in on my scales. But so far, mine run.. cinnamon biggest.. greys middle and pearls smallest. So interesting.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Updated for this morning . Baby 1 and 2 both weigh 10 grams , And baby 3 weighs 5 grams . Im sure weights will improve after i get the capsules started and get things back to balanced in their tummy . I am not going to get overworried unless they don't gain weight atm with changing the seed and having unbalanced issues , Cause they are gaining weight even if it is a little . If it doesn't improve by sunday i will be pulling the babies for hand feeding . Update on egg 4 first pip marks this morning baby should hatch on saturday


----------



## lperry82

Hope everything turns out fine


----------



## Sunshine2009

Aww congrats on your new hatchlings!! How sweet! I hope the 4th arrives well soon, how exciting!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Alright i found the capsules and now im waiting for them to disolve in the water lol Hopefully this will help


----------



## srtiels

*now im waiting for them to disolve in the water*
-------------------------

This may sound like a dumb question, but did you open the capsules and dump the powder in the water? The powder dissolves very quickly in the water.....just cap and shake the container to mix.

If you put the capsules whole in the water....no worries, the capsules are made of a geleatin, and just take longer to dissolve.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yah i had to redo the water i dumped it all out and started over lol I figured out i could open them with my hand without losing the stuff inside :blush: I found the same kind thing as the Trex pad also petsmart here didn't carry them but petco had the same thing except they are made by zilla . I have it running atm seeing if it will heat up the brooder where i need it . Im gonna keep it ready in case i gotta handfeed . I also bought the high fat kaytee feeding formula . I was wondering tho if i use that up can i start them on the normal one ? or should i stick with the same one the whole time


----------



## RexiesMuM

Update on baby 4 , Baby 4 is chirping in the egg i expect hatching tommorow night probably late around 11pm ish my time like the other 3


----------



## RexiesMuM

Well i did not get around to pictures earlier but i got a chance when mommy and daddy were out eating and drinking! Babys are marked in the picture with text enjoy


----------



## srtiels

*also bought the high fat kaytee feeding formula*

*Wrong formula take it back.* I have known tiel breeders that have used it and wound up with babies that had gout and renal/kidney issue.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Alright


----------



## RexiesMuM

Update for this morning. Baby 1 gained 3 grams weighing 13 grams now , Baby 2 gained no weight but the crop was full yesterday when i weighed him/her , Baby 1 gained 2 grams weighing 7 grams now. Baby 4 should hatch today looks like the blood is pretty much gone . Baby 1 is looking alot better now and is no longer dropping undigested seed, Not sure on baby 2 or 3 i will check the box later when i see if baby 4 has hatched . Hopefully we see better weight gain by sunday


----------



## RexiesMuM

Still seeing some undigested seed but not as much , So it looks like the capsules are working  The babies are doing great today they seem more energetic . I took out the bathing dish cause they had been trying to drink from it alot and i want them drinking the water with the capsules in it. Baby 4 still isn't here but there is no more blood in the egg so i expect in the next few hours baby will be here. Will post more pics tommorow of the whole clutch


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 4 has arrived safe and sound ! Its a yellow fuzzy with dark eyes , Weighing in at 4 grams the smallest of the bunch for hatching weight's


----------



## RexiesMuM

This morning update . Here are the weights below. I did not get pics cause it is cold here so i didn't want the babies out to long
Baby 1- 15 grams , 2 gram gain 
Baby 2- 11 grams , 1 gram gain
Baby 3 - 8 grams , 3 gram gain
Baby 4 - 4 grams , 0 gram gain under 24 hours old
They are not gaining like they should , I am still seeing undigested seed from the 2 youngest ones , All crops were empty this morning which was the first time i seen them completely empty in the morning . They are feeding them at night every 2 or 3 hours . I am gonna give them a few more days cause they babies aren't weak they are doing really well and hold their heads of up . Baby 1 is even starting to hiss and bit my daughter this morning


----------



## DyArianna

They don't all grow at the same rate. And this can be very frustrating.  Be sure they are gaining though.. and that they LOOK fine. Also, I'm not sure how many times a day you are refreshing their food (all of it, seed, pellets, veggies, water, grain/millet).. but I know just with my one chick it was.. and still is.. 3 times a day. With 4 babies.. I would suggest at least 4. Make sure they always have enough food and water. Even if it looks like they still have some left.. I give fresh. They are more apt to load up with fresh than have to deal with digging. 

PS.. Congrats on the successful clutch!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Great update this morning !!! Babies look fantastic and 2 are starting to gain alot faster.
Baby 1( Paige if girl or Page if boy) Weighs 23 grams ! She/He gained 8 grams overnight, Also His/hers eyes started opening this morning and your starting to see hints of pin feathers
Baby 2 weighs 16 grams ! a gain of 5 so getting way better
Baby 3 (My baby girl i don't have a name yet) weighs 10 grams and gained 2 grams 
Baby 4 weighs 6 grams so only 2 grams gain but on the same track as the rest


----------



## srtiels

Thats great that you are seeing a positive change in growth


----------



## RexiesMuM

It seems like all 4 of them are going to do the same thing , Where they start of slow then speed up with bigger gains . I am not seeing anymore undigested seed so that's a good sign .


----------



## RexiesMuM

Here's a pic from tonight , I will be taking another in the morning also 
Baby 1 , Baby 2 , Baby 3 , Baby 4 from left to right


----------



## Szafije

How adorable...a row of babies  I am glad they are doing good!!


----------



## dokseus

wow ! thats adorabe !


----------



## Harleysgirl

Awwwwwww so cute!!


----------



## lperry82

Aw they look so cute


----------



## lauracorn

They are so cute


----------



## Sunshine2009

Aww so happy they are doing so well, what an adorable picture! Cuties!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Update for today , Did not get around to pics i am not feeling well so i did not get around to pics the best i could do was weigh them this morning 
Baby 1 weighs 26 grams so only 3 gram gain , Eyes are partialy open and we have pin feathers on the wings and head . Looks like this baby will either be a Male normal grey or Female pearl
Baby 2 weighs 21 grams so 5 grams gained on this one . Eyes are also opening and we have pin feathers on the wings 
Baby 3 weighs 14 grams so 4 gram gain on her , No pin feathers yet she is 4 days old today
Baby 4 weighs 9 grams so 3 grams gained on this one . 
Not much else to report on the babies today . I will try and get some pics up as soon as more feathers come in and their eyes are fully open


----------



## sunnysmom

What little cuties! I'm glad they're doing well and I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Szafije

Get well soon


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks , I think it is just not sleeping well last night . I feel better after getting some extra sleep


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby 2 eyes are opening and it looks like it might have yellow crest feathers for pied !


----------



## RexiesMuM

This mornings update ! Tried to get pics but my camera wasn't cooperating this morning so I will take more tommorow
(9 days old)Baby 1 weighs 30 grams , Eyes halfway open and grey pin feathers showing up on wings and head!
(7 days old)Baby 2 weighs 25 grams , Eyes opening , Grey pin feathers showing up on wings and head
(5 days old)Baby 3 weighs 16 grams 
(3 days old)Baby 3 weighs 11 grams


----------



## Sunshine2009

Awww they sound like they will be so beautiful and the weight look good! Congrats~


----------



## RexiesMuM

Here are some pics !! They look great and were chirping at me it was so cute 
*(9 days old)Baby 1 *
















*(7 days old)Baby 2 *








*(5 days old)Baby 3 * 








*(3 days old)Baby 3 *








*ALL 4*


----------



## jellybean

omg they are adorable!! They look so cute all in a line


----------



## dokseus

hahathey aree soo adorablee!


----------



## RexiesMuM

This mornings update
Baby 1 ,10 days old,36 grams
Baby 2 ,8 days old,29 grams
Baby 3 ,6 days old,22 grams Female
Baby 4 , 4 days old 15 grams


----------



## RexiesMuM

This mornings update along with pics also if you could help with mutations on the first 2 .
Baby 1 ,11 days old,44 grams
Baby 2 ,9 days old,38 grams
Baby 3 ,7 days old,29 grams Female
Baby 4 , 5 days old 20 grams

Here is what mutations haven't been ruled out !

Mother:Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
Fatheried Pearl Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon}

male offspring:
6% Pied Split To {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
6% Pied Split To {X1: Pearl}
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X1: Pearl}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
6% Grey Split To Pied {X1: Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Cinnamon Pearl}
13% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X1: Pearl}

female offspring:

6% Pied Cinnamon Pearl
6% Pied Pearl
13% Pied Cinnamon Pearl Split To Whiteface
13% Pied Pearl Split To Whiteface
6% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied
6% Pearl Split To Pied
13% Cinnamon Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface
13% Pearl Split To Pied Whiteface


Baby 1 the pics aren't the best but Baby 1 has some grey and some yellow crest feathers . Pics of the wings on baby 1 look exactly the same as baby 2's wings . Baby 2 still has only grey head pins but that is how baby 1's started also. All pinheads have white tips on the wings of baby 1 and 2 . Baby 1's feet are turning grey some toenails are grey and some are clear . Baby 2 has some grey coming on feet all toenails still white/clear . Baby 3 is starting to get pins head pins look like they will be yellow . Her eyes are starting to open and her eyes look alot more red then i thought . So here are pics below 
Baby 1 crest








Baby 1 wing








All 4 babies !


----------



## DyArianna

Look at those little guys! So darn cute all lined up!  For me, it's a little hard to tell yet.. I'm getting better, but not that good yet! lol Besides, my eyes play tricks on me. I think I see one thing one day.. and then the next it seems different.


----------



## Szafije

I do not know much about genetics other than it is fascinating lol but the babies are very cute


----------



## roxy culver

Pins with white tips are possibly pearl...other than that its still a wait and see type thing.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yep i can't wait to see their mutations and how pretty they feather out Mom and Dad are very pretty tiels . Baby 3 has both eyes open today i can't wait to see her feather out too she is already getting pin feathers on her wings and looking like she might be a Cinnamon Pied pearl at this point


----------



## RexiesMuM

This mornings update with pics !!!

*Baby 1-M/F-12 days old--54 grams a gain of 10 Grams
















Baby 2-M/F-10 days old--46 grams a gain of 8 Grams








Baby 3-Female-8 days old--34 grams a gain of 5 grams








Baby 4-M/F-6 days old--23 grams a gain of 3 grams








ALL 4 Babies in order from Left to right Baby 1,2,3,4







*


----------



## RexiesMuM

Babies are growing great all 4 have their eyes open and baby 4 is getting its pins , Looks like a yellow crest crossing finger for a pied or suprise cinnamon . Baby 3 is a Cinnamon Pied Pearl , Her flight feathers are coming in all yellow and the cinnamon is really light almost fallow looking . Baby 1 looks to be a grey split pied and baby 2 looks to be a grey also . I am hoping for 3 girls and 1 boy


----------



## srtiels

The parents are doing great with the babies. *Tip*....when you take the pix's turn the flash off because it is washing out the colors. Bring the babies over to a window so that natural ight is on them and take the pix's (with no flash) and you will get better pix's and more accurate colors.


----------



## RexiesMuM

I will try but most the time with the camera i have when the flash is off and natural light is there they pictures look all blurry  I won't be taking pics again untill Sunday


----------



## srtiels

If the pix's are blurry rest the camera on the back of a chair or something to help reduce it from moving. Also...if the camera has auto-focus lightl press the shutter button down to focus and then press once you see a good clear pix in the veiw finder.


----------



## adellelauren

So precious.


----------



## roxy culver

They're getting HUGE!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ya they are , They are starting to flap inside the nestbox also its pretty cute . Also they have started preening themselves a bit and adjusting their crops. It is so amazing how fast they are growing considering how slow it was at first


----------



## RexiesMuM

Big update this morning !!! First off weights then MUTATIONS  Then a teaser picture 
Baby 1 weighs 64 GRAMS !!!! 14 days old
Baby 2 weighs 58 GRAMS !!!! 12 days old
Baby 3 weighs 47 GRAMS !!!! 10 days old
Baby 4 weighs 29 GRAMS !!!! 8 days old
MUTATIONS !! 
50% positive Baby 1 Light pied--Male Yellow tailfeathers coming in
50% positive Baby 2 Light pied--Male Yellow tailfeathers coming in
100% positive Baby 3 Pied cinnamon pearl--Female yellow flight and wing feathers coming in 
90% positive(possibly a pied pearl and female) Baby 4 Heavy Pied--Male yellow crest and full yellow/white tail coming in, Clear/pale yellow flights coming in


----------



## DyArianna

Look at those little buggers!  Too precious! I just love trying to figure out what they are going to be. I know that my little pearl started with a dark crest and yellow tail feathers coming in. If I looked really closely at her pins, each pin had different segments of color on it. One color would start at the tip, then it would meld into another color as you move down the pin.. and then either go back to the first color or meld into another color. I can't really tell from your pics if this is what 1 and 2 are doing.. and I don't even know if pearl is in dad's background. Just a thought though.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Daddy is a Pied Pearl Split cinnamon and whiteface and Mom is a Grey Split pied whiteface and Possibly a Incomplete pearl split pied and whiteface


----------



## DyArianna

AHHHHH... I'm getting one of those genetic head aches. lolol Sometimes ignorance truly is bliss!  So I guess a pearl could make an appearance.


----------



## RexiesMuM

After taking a look at them again with what you said how the feather goes into one color then to another and back to the other , It is highly possibly baby 1 is a pearl and not what i thought at first


----------



## lperry82

Aw they look so cute


----------



## RexiesMuM

Baby weights this morning are AMAZING !!!! I think now i can with confidence say their mutations without splits until they feather out are Baby 1 ,2,4 Pied babies and Baby 3 is a pied cinnamon pearl.
Baby 1--73 grams almost as much as daddy weighs !
Baby 2--64 grams
Baby 3--52 grams
Baby 4--36 grams


----------



## RexiesMuM

Heres an updated pic of all 4 , I will take more pics on Friday and weights will come in a few hours still early here and babies are asleep.
Baby 1 is a Male Grey split to Pied
Baby 2 is a Male Grey split to Pied
baby 3 is a Female Cinnamon Pied Pearl
Baby 4 is a ? on sex Heavy Pied possibly Heavy Pied Pearl, possibly split to cinnamon
If baby 4 is a heavy pied pearl it is female and if its a normal pied its male . I should know by the middle of next week if baby is a pearl or not


----------



## lperry82

Aw they look so cute


----------



## RexiesMuM

Ok weights
Baby 1 Male Grey split pied 79 grams 16 days old
Baby 2 Male Grey split pied 70 grams 14 days old
Baby 3 Female Cinnamon Pied Pearl 61 grams 12 days old
Baby 4 Male/Female Heavy Pied or Heavy Pied Pearl 44 grams 10 days old
Need a few more days on baby 4 before i know for sure if its pied or pied pearl


----------



## RexiesMuM

Weights this morning are amazing for some of the babies !!!
Baby 1 91 grams , he now weighs more then his daddy 
Baby 2 80 grams
Baby 3 65 grams
Baby 4 49 grams


----------



## lperry82

Aw bless


----------



## roxy culver

Looks like the parents are feeding them just fine as they're all still steadily gaining weight.


----------



## RexiesMuM

This mornings update with some pictures also enjoy , They are getting so big it amazes me

*PAGE,18 days old, Male Grey Split Pied, 94 Grams








16 days old, Male Grey Split Pied, 83 Grams








MOCHA,14 days old, Female Cinnamon Pied Pearl, 70 Grams








12 days old, Male Pied ,58 Grams







*


----------



## sunnysmom

They are SO cute!


----------



## Sunshine2009

Wow! They've grown sooo much!! They are so adoarable!


----------



## lperry82

Aw so cute


----------



## RexiesMuM

I will post some more pictures tommorow with weight updates since my mom forgot her camera i have it for another day


----------



## RexiesMuM

Updates and last pictures for awhile , I will borrow my moms camera when all 4 babies fledge. Also a cute little pic of Moonpie and Shake stealing daddy's spaghetti. Page,Moondoggie and Mocha are starting to preen themselves and test out things with their beaks . They are also starting to chirp and it's so adorable it melts my heart
*Page 21 days old 103 grams








Moondoggie 19 days old 96 grams








Mocha 17 days old 91 grams








Daddy's boy no name yet 15 days old 84 grams








Moonpie and Shake eating spaghetti , You can't eat anything anymore without these two jumping in your plate so we put them up if something isn't safe for them to try







*


----------



## DyArianna

Awww the family is looking well! Look at those bubs!  Glad to hear that things are coming along nicely.


----------



## RexiesMuM

i am really pleased with how Moonpie and Shake are raising these 4 , they are doing even better then i thought they would . We have been having the babies out a few times a day cause its warm enough in my house and visiting with them . Page already loves scritches on his cheeks is so cute and Moondoggie is a head scritch lover , Mocha is very talkitive and likes her beak rubbed and my hubbys boy is kinda awnry hehe


----------



## DyArianna

It is really amazing how they each have their own personality and how you can watch that develop or emerge.  My little guy has started getting a bit of nerve about him with pushing dad out of the way when he wants to eat something dad has. It's kind of cute, but at the same time I say.. better watch it! Dad's gonna beak ya!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Updates on weights , Pics will come on Saturday.
Moonpie and Shake have decided to start mating again they try a few times a day , So i am hoping the babies get out of the box soon . I don't want them laying another clutch cause that would make 3 for them in such a short time 

Page is now 3 weeks and 1 day old (22 days) He weighs 105 grams and is working on fledging, He also is almost fully feathered

Moondogie is now 3 weeks old (21 days) He weighs 98 grams and is starting to peek out of the hole, He is about halfway feathered

Mocha is now 2 weeks and 5 days old (19 days) She is such a talker and is starting to peek out of the box. She is starting to show her feathers more each day and she is so gorgeous. She is going to be a dirty face pied cinnamon pearl

Male no name is now 2 weeks and 3 days old (17 days) He is a feisty one , He nips a bit and hisses alot still ( He reminds me of his Daddy) He is feathering out nicely and will be a normal pied and not heavy . His marking and placement of his feathers is really pretty . He is also going to be a dirty face pied


----------



## lperry82

Cute pics


----------



## RexiesMuM

PAGE fledged this morning


----------



## stevechurch2222

The family looks good,Shake and Moonpie are doing a great job raising the babies and their weights are terrific.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Well we now have 2 babies that have fledged , Moondoggie also fledged this morning. Page is perching by the nestbox ! I never thought he would perch so soon .


----------



## lperry82

Aw that is great news


----------



## RexiesMuM

Update for the babies . More pictures this weekend. The babies have lost some weight but not to dramatic from today and yesterday . They are being fed fine and go to bed with full crops and are healthy and look great
Page 25 days old 97 grams loss is from fledging. Page is eating millet with daddy this morning and it looks like he is learning quickly
Moondoggie 23 days old 92 grams loss is from fledging. Moondoggie has tried to eat millet but hasn't quite got it down
Mocha 21 days old 97 grams 2 gram loss not sure why but she is starting flap more in the box i expect her to fledge this weekend
Nacho temporary name unless hubby likes it is 20 days old 106 grams 1 gram loss


----------



## Storm

Biiiig and healthy babies ! My favorite !  Cute babies too


----------



## sunnysmom

That's great that they're doing so well.


----------



## RexiesMuM

So i had my first handfeeding experience . I had to assist feed Mocha she was the only one without food in her crop this morning . She did really well and ate right away . I only gave her 3 ccs incase mommy and daddy decide to feed her . I will assist feed again if needed


----------



## RexiesMuM

I had to handfeed Mocha again , She isn't very loud when asking for food i wonder if that's why they barely feed her ?


----------



## DyArianna

I bet it is.. the squeaky wheel gets the oil. Not to mention.. she is the youngest. She's going up against a few loud mouths who have figured it out.


----------



## RexiesMuM

She is the 3rd baby =D Nacho is the youngest and he is getting fed just fine . I might go ahead and pull them all for handfeeding and remove the nestbox. If they have lost more weight in the morning i won't have any choice but to pull them


----------



## DyArianna

I'm getting confused with all these beautiful baby posts. lol


----------



## RexiesMuM

Here's how much weight everyone has lost in the last day . All the babies are fine health wise they cry for food and all 4 look out of the box and 2 have come out . Their noses look clear but i notice Shake and Moonpie haven't been feeding them like they used to. 
Page has lost 6 grams i think it is from fledging cause he is eating millet and some seed on his own
Moondoggie has lost 7 grams also i think it is from fledging 
Mocha has lost 2 grams not fledged yet 
Nacho has lost 1 gram


----------



## RexiesMuM

More loss this morning not alot but 1 or 2 grams at most for everyone except Nacho and Moonfoggie . Are these still good weights for their ages ? 
Page 26 days 93 grams 4 gram loss Fledged 
Moondoggie 24 days 92 grams no loss and no gain Fledged
Mocha 22 days 95 grams 2 gram loss Fledged
Nacho 21 days 106 grams no loss not fledged


----------



## roxy culver

Those weights are fine. The parents aren't going to feed them as much anymore and they're going to have empty crops in the morning because they don't eat during the night anymore. Once they start trying big birdie food the parents will feed them even less and their weight will start to even out. But they sure is BIG babies!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

I am just worried cause they ignore Mocha for the most part when she cries hungry . Her crop barely has any food at all in it today


----------



## roxy culver

But if she isn't losing weight they are obviously feeding her. I was worried about my one baby too because he had an empty crop a lot but when I weighed him he had no loss in weight. So unless you see Mocha losing weight they're feeding her, you just happen to catch her right after her crop has emptied.


----------



## RexiesMuM

So here are some new pics as promised of my babies !!!
*PAGE 26 days old MALE
















Moondoggie 24 days old MALE








Mocha 22 days old FEMALE








Nacho 21 days old MALE*


----------



## RexiesMuM

More loss this morning but babies are eating seeds themselves also . Nacho the youngest gained 3 grams . And Page had his first flight !!!!!! Moonpie has another egg in her belly also so another clutch is coming


----------



## srtiels

*Moonpie has another egg in her belly also so another clutch is coming*
------------------------------

You might want to start a new thread.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yep i will start a new one for the new clutch when she lays it


----------



## RexiesMuM

The babies are doing great ! All are fledged , Nacho still sleeps in the box but everyone else did fantastic last night out of the nest  More pictures to come on saturday , My mom is going to come over and visit her baby


----------



## Sunshine2009

Wow, they have gorwn so much and are each so beautiful!! Congrats, what a beautiful flock! And how exciting, more on the way!! Those 2 are soo excited for this parenting! Haha sweet


----------



## Storm

Awww I love it when these baby stories have a happy ending. I'm totally in love with Mocha I'd buy her right away


----------



## RexiesMuM

The babies are still losing weight Page is down to 85 grams, Moondogie is down to 86 grams , Mocha is down to 85 grams and Nacho is down to 96 grams .The nestbox is down , I thought Moonpie had another egg coming but no egg inside her and not laid anywhere . So i took the box down and all babies are fledged . Nacho my youngest hurt his foot and doesn't want to keep weight on it so i have a little plastic dish with bedding for him to sleep in at night. It is just a scratch i think from the nestbox entrance cause the babies had chewed it up and it had some rough edges.
If any of the babies get below 80 grams in weight i will be handfeeding . They aren't sick but i think mom and dad aren't feeding them enough that is just my personal opinion


----------



## lfreeman

ahhh... mocha looks like my E-va! they are all so cute!!! congrats!


----------



## RexiesMuM

MOONPIE has an egg in her belly 100% positive this time she should lay tonight or tommorow its really low an ready to be laid . The box is going back up


----------



## RexiesMuM

Babies are doing great . Minor loss but nothing to worry about now all the babies are eating food on their own now and starting to play with toys ! Page is flying alot better still can't land quite right and sometimes hit things but not hard . Moondoggie is starting to try and fly and Mocha and Nacho haven't tried yet . Page has also learned step up , He is a smart cookie .More pictures in a few days


----------



## roxy culver

They were feeding them less so the babies would eat on their own, its perfectly normal, glad to hear they're doing so well!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Thanks ! They are still losing tho and we are almost to that 80 gram point where i start to handfeed these babies . Moonpie doesn't feed anymore but i understand why cause of the new eggs coming , Shake i don't get tho he ignores them alot now . He fed everyone but Mocha yesterday so i had to intervene and handfeed her some . She had an empty crop except a few seeds she ate herself .


----------



## RexiesMuM

Here's some updated pictures of the babies including Page in flight !
*All 4 
























Page in flight








Nacho sleeping with daddy








*


----------



## JessieBlanket

They are so beautiful!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Babies look good this morning ! Mocha gained 1 gram back overnight . The other babies only lost 1 gram each . But first thing this morning all the babies wanted to do was hop off the perches and eat on their own


----------



## RexiesMuM

We had a cute moment today . I looked over and Page was taking a bath in the water dish ! Then Mocha decided she wanted a bath too . I couldn't grab my camera fast enough cause Page was about done and Mocha took one when i wasn't looking . I was really surprised to see them bathing so young


----------



## mitch2006

awe cute


----------



## RexiesMuM

Page gained 4 grams ! He ate a ton more on his own yesterday . I haven't noticed him being fed by Shake and Moonpie either. Moondoggie gained 1 gram . Mocha and Nacho lost 1 gram . They are eating fine and Shake has been feeding Mocha and Nacho more . They are also eating more on their own . Everyone flies now . And everyone looks fantastic with lots of energy and such great and cute personalities


----------



## Budgiegirl14

Has Moonpie laid any more eggs? The babies are SOO cute! _Shh, I hope you don't remember this but tonight I will come and steal all of the adorable fluffie chicks!_ lol. I LOVE Nacho! He looks like mommas boy!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Yeah Moonpie has laid 2 eggs but the first 1 did not make it she laid it off a perch and it broke . I have another thread started for their second clutch


----------



## bjknight93

Do you mind if I close this thread since it is very long and you have another started for the pair?


----------



## RexiesMuM

I don't mind but why would we need to close this one ? The other thread is for their second clutch not the first 1


----------



## bjknight93

Oh :blush: I'm sorry! I didn't realize it was still active. I just saw your original post from today! Nevermind...:blush:

I guess i just saw that budgiegirl asked about your second clutch and i didn't want it to turn into another thread for the second.

Link to the 2nd clutch thread:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28870


----------



## RexiesMuM

Hehe  I will update this one until all the babies from the first clutch are fully weaned


----------



## RexiesMuM

Nacho is off to the vet in about 30 minutes . He flew into a wall yesterday and can't hold his weight up . There were no vets in the area open yesterday equipped to see him so i couldn't get him in until this morning. He is eating fine and Shake has been feeding him also . We kept him in the brooder last night and hand fed him and kept him hydrated . I will update on his status when i get home from the vet


----------



## Sunshine2009

Scary!! I hope he'll be ok! Keeping my fingers crossed! They are getting so big, sooo adorable!!!


----------



## sunnysmom

I hope Nacho is okay. Let us know.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Nacho is home , He has a mild concussion . The vet gave him a shot of dex something to reduce the swelling . She said his equilibrium was off and there was no broken bones She said to keep him warm and fed and if he doesn't get better by Wednesday to call her.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Forgot to update on everyone else ! All 3 have gained weight back today  And are doing fantastic . I am really tired so im not gonna type as much as i usually do it has been a long night with Nacho. I will update tommorow on everyone and let you all know if Nacho is showing any progress in recovery


----------



## roxy culver

Glad Nacho is OK, fledging is the scariest time in my opinion! Get some rest, you need it and Nacho needs you to be in tip-top shape!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everyone is doing great this morning . Page and Moondoggie are starting to reject feedings from Shake so they may wean early . Nacho is doing alot better and can stand back up again , He is also trying to perch.


----------



## Storm

I'm glad to hear that Nacho is on the mend ! Those are scary times you had there


----------



## RexiesMuM

We are losing weight again just 1 or 2 grams on all 4 guess ill try more food in the cage on the floor and see if that helps, But everyone still looks great. Nacho is doing better and can perch now without falling and he seems to almost fully have his balance back


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everyone is doing fantastic ! Everyone's weights are starting to even out and they are eating a ton on their own going to bed with nice full crops


----------



## CockatielFace

Aww there so cute!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everyone looks great this morning , Page is close to weaning he is 6 weeks 1 day old today . Moondoggie is 6 weeks old today and still gets fed 1 time a day from Shake but eats alot on his own . Mocha is eating almost entirely by herself Shake sometimes feeds her 1 time a day but i haven't seen him feed her in at least 2 days , She hasn't lost any weight and i think she will be a smaller girl . Nacho still crys for food and Shake feeds him 1 or 2 times a day he is losing and gaining still but eating alot more by himself  I am hoping to be able to pull the babies in the next 2 weeks and put them in their own cages so Shake and Moonpie have room for this next clutch . I will ordering my new cage on friday .
Also Page , Moondoggie and Mocha all know step up now , Page also knows shake my finger and give me kiss . They all love flying and Peanut( nacho) is doing much better and now stops before hiting walls and is starting to land on stuff instead of falling to the ground


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everyone has gained weight today  They are all eating so much on their own it is fantastic! Mocha is most likely going to be a smaller tiel like Shake .


----------



## RexiesMuM

Some pictures of the kids playing in the foraging trays on top of the cage , I watch them very closely when they are out cause i have stuff on my kitchen counters .


----------



## meaggiedear

lol. i think the one i'm looking at is Mocha, but that crest is bigger than his whole body! haha.


----------



## RexiesMuM

Just a little update on everything , Nacho hurt himself again flying this time he hurt his foot , It isn't broken just sprained and bruised so he is resting now . He is now starting to put weight back on it again . Everyone is gaining weight , none of them have lost weight in a few days and im really happy that they are eating so well . I will be buying this cage on friday for the babies as soon as they all wean they will be moved to it 
http://www.amazon.com/CAGE-CO-32-In...UTF8&coliid=IIM0L7OWUOSKL&colid=1MG5QHDRHFI1W


----------



## roxy culver

That's a nice cage, they sure are lucky!


----------



## RexiesMuM

Peanut(Nacho) has strict orders of quarantine and no stress . The dr gave him some pain meds for the next 5 days and he needs to be separated for a few weeks to fully heal . He is on dolorex every 12 hours for the next 5 days and supplemental hand feeding to keep his weight up


----------



## RexiesMuM

Everyone is doing good today . No one is losing weight with the exeption of Peanut explained more below. Page and Mocha are staying at their current weights for a few days but i expect them to start gaining more . Moondoggie is still gaining some weight . It looks like my babies will be smaller cockatiels with weights in the 80-90 range when they are adults based on what im seeing with their weights now . As for Peanut he lost 2 grams but we will gain it back .He rested quite good last night I think the pain killers did alot of good for him . He ate only 2 cc's this morning but he eats alot on his own . My plan is to handfed 4 times a day and get him to eat at least 2 cc's 3 of the times and hopefully 3 or 4 before bed


----------



## RexiesMuM

Just an update on the babies since it has been awhile ! Everyone is great all 4 are gaining weight and not losing . For a few days they all stayed at their own weight but gained today . Peanut is doing really good he can perch with both feet again and seems to be almost healed . We have him in the cage with everyone during the day and he sleeps in the brooder at night . He can fly great and is landing on stuff rather than hitting walls or falling to the ground. Page and Moondoggie are trying to wolf whistle now and its super cute . Mocha is a super cuddle bug and I am really enjoying her company when she comes out . I couldn't get the cage with my paycheck cause we had some stuff to do with our Daughters birthday and stuff , So they will go with Rex and Sunny as they wean if it happens before the next 3 weeks . Then i will buy the cage in 2 weeks but i expect it won't be here for another week after


----------



## RexiesMuM

Just an update on the babies and my final post in this thread so it can be locked after this ! Page went to my moms today , My daughter decided she wanted Moondoggie instead and my mom wanted Page for his cute crest so they traded birdies . Page has been fully weaned for last 2 weeks and my mom doesn't live far so if we have some problems with him regressing in the next couple of days he can come back till hes ready. Everyone got a nice clipping today at my favorite bird store Sparky's .Everyone weighs fantastic and are doing really good with the exception of Peanut who seems to have regressed some but they are still in the cage with Mommy and Daddy so it should be a problem to get him back on track . He isn't losing weight or anything . I will post some pics of them probably tommorow along with Shake and Moonpie's last baby


----------

